# blending paint.



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

I recently acquired an '04 maxima that needs the hood and driver's side fender repainted. the color is a sandstone metallic color. Every time I have seen people blend paint they start out with a clear coat on top of the primer and then follow that up with the paint and then clear again. Should I just repaint the whole front end instead of trying to blend into the other panels? any insight is appreciated thanks.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

You cant paint on top of fresh clear. Sand the whole hood and fender with 400, dont remove the paint. Paint just the parts that need paint, kinda misting it where it meets the old paint and clear them both completely. If you try to paint the fender and hood completely, it might not match the door and other fender.


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

Depends on if the hood and fender is just spot primered of fully primered? if it's spot primered on the hood and is closer to the fender that needs painted aswell then you can blend the hood and not get into the other fender if the fender is spot primered in the front and is farthest from the door you can blend the fender and hood without having to get into the other fender and door. When they put clear down it's a colorles base or blending base you dont want to spray it over the sealer, primer just over the old paint your blending into! work your way out from the sealer, primer to the color your blending. If you just paint the entire front wrap chances are the wrap will be a different color then the rest of the car especially with metalics! if the hood and fender are completely primered then the best thing to do is blend the adjacent fender and door! Hope this Helps you out homie! :uh:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

all the video's I've seen they coat the primered and areas to be blended on entirely with CLEAR BASE just like 70HD said. This gives the metallics and pearls a 'bed' to settle into to match the original paint better and not show any sand scratches...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

for example... what i normally do is mask off the blend panel with a peice of paper (it being the front door) then base the primed panels (gray) till there covered the same as the blend panel. rip the paper off shoot some clear binder reduced 50% over blend panel door then start blending your top color over your door. when your satisfied that its ready, clear it.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

oh and for metallics i leave the primer sanded with 800 wet and the blend panel with 1000 or 1200 wet, or 800 DA paper followed by gray scotch brite (gray pad) and the flattening paste (scuff stuff) or what ever else you use. but its always good to chase your blends with the clear base for the sensitive colors like silver or other silvery lite colors. colors like black and other dark colors are not as important.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Mar 16 2010, 09:33 AM~16903798
> *all the video's I've seen they coat the primered and areas to be blended on entirely with CLEAR BASE just like 70HD said.  This gives the metallics and pearls a 'bed' to settle into to match the original paint better and not show any sand scratches...
> *




or you could just sand it with a lighter grid of sandpaper to avoid this problem. Also, sealer will not solve that problem, just temporary until the solvents are evaporated.


----------



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks for the help. Im gonna blend into the fender and the door using the clear base method since it is a metallic paint. I'll let you know how it goes since this is my first metallic blend.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@Mar 16 2010, 12:47 AM~16902886
> *I recently acquired an '04 maxima that needs the hood and driver's side fender repainted. the color is a sandstone metallic color. Every time I have seen people blend paint they start out with a clear coat on top of the primer and then follow that up with the paint and then clear again. Should I just repaint the whole front end instead of trying to blend into the other panels? any insight is appreciated thanks.
> *


what you described is a wet bed blend they spray (PPG) DBC500 on top of the primer/sealer and then a over reduced basecoat and do what is called a stepout then clear over the top.

this video of second chance silverado part 3 gives you a good idea of what i am talking about

http://www.spike.com/full-episode/second-chance/31562


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@Mar 15 2010, 07:47 PM~16902886
> *I recently acquired an '04 maxima that needs the hood and driver's side fender repainted. the color is a sandstone metallic color. Every time I have seen people blend paint they start out with a clear coat on top of the primer and then follow that up with the paint and then clear again. Should I just repaint the whole front end instead of trying to blend into the other panels? any insight is appreciated thanks.
> *


Pics would be good to help you out..bcuz if the pass side of the hood is good then no need to scuff pass fender for blending if the whole hood needs color then pass fender needs prep and just the top will get blended with color and the whole fender capped with clear. as for the driver fender you will have to blend on to front door witch is more than enough room for a clean blend. and also if your color is off you will have to blend the A pillar and burn in the clear a little ways up..the clear u see is a clear base coat like dbc 500 wich when shot before a blend will give you a shinny surface so you can see that your blend went in better and also to put back texture on the surfaces that were sanded with sandpaper or you will have a smooth front door and a oem orange peel back door unless you have mastered all diffrent oem textures. as for a blending solvent i reccommend PPG BLEND EASE 840 for the base and the clear buffs right in...have fun


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

would blending paints really be okay? I mean these paints have different ingredients used in it when it was manufactured. There might be a possibility that the paints will not mix due to differing properties. It might also react with an ingredient present in the other paint.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

as long as your blending your base over something that cant be moved by a solvent (2k paints, clears and single stage colors) 99 times out of 100 you shouldnt have a reaction on what your painting over. painting over a raw base coat or some other dodgy paint that you didnt put on and might not what what its made of is when you get into reactions or fry ups.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@Mar 15 2010, 10:47 PM~16902886
> *I recently acquired an '04 maxima that needs the hood and driver's side fender repainted. the color is a sandstone metallic color. Every time I have seen people blend paint they start out with a clear coat on top of the primer and then follow that up with the paint and then clear again. Should I just repaint the whole front end instead of trying to blend into the other panels? any insight is appreciated thanks.
> *



damn that sounds very technichal :happysad: , we just did an o5 nissan altima that same color , we just blended the quarters  ....i used omni plus , still good stuff , i didnt need to clear before base ive never heard of such a thing :dunno: ill post pics later u just gotta know how to blend metallics , fan it so it fades , for like 6 inch or 1 foot small touch up blend i just use the ppg blend all spray can , that shit helps u blend it too   good luck man ...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i mostly use the clear base (ppg D895 reduced 100%) on silver blends and silvery colors. sometimes when you trail your color off into the blend panel the base sits on your sanding scratches and stands up on them. sometimes even with 1200 wet. just a precaution, prevention is better than a cure. dark colors no prob, just belt it...


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

What is the purpose of a wet blend ? I have never done it and haven't really seen anybody else do it either.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry the description made it seem like i did a wet blend. confuse me? lol... i let it flash off before trailing the color in. i dont really do wet blends either.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

watched that wet blend video. if you can match colors theres no need to blend that tailgate. could have easily went edge to edge with that color... anywho


----------



## jjaysonn42 (Dec 30, 2009)

I mean these paints have different ingredients used in it when it was manufactured. There might be a possibility that the paints will not mix due to differing properties.
___________________________________________________________
Web Design Agency
Web Design Manchester


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

the panel blends and cocktailing are two different things. think your talking about cocktailing... when you mix different paint products in the wet stages. after a 2k has cured and you sand it back you can put any product you like over it.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

seal the primed area to help cover any sanding scratches you have then use a clear base or intercoat on the rest of the area (i dont put it over the fresh sealer) base the sealer/primer until covered then start expanding/blending it out tack off the rest of the panel then clear


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some one musta not like this guy if they shot at his car with a bb gun on the freeway :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 


anyways heres a blend job , just the doors and a small peace of the quarter  




































cant even tell :biggrin: , just omni pluss  




















another one , this one got rear ended


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Mar 16 2010, 11:00 PM~16913148
> *what you described is a wet bed blend they spray (PPG) DBC500 on top of the primer/sealer and then a over reduced basecoat and do what is called a stepout then clear over the top.
> 
> this video of second chance silverado part 3 gives you a good idea of what i am talking about
> ...


Yep! X2 That's bout how I learned how to Do It!  Good Video Too! :cheesy:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 16 2010, 04:20 AM~16904037
> *for example... what i normally do is mask off the blend panel with a peice of paper (it being the front door) then base the primed panels (gray) till there covered the same as the blend panel. rip the paper off shoot some clear binder reduced 50% over blend panel door then start blending your top color over your door. when your satisfied that its ready, clear it.
> 
> 
> ...


 y so much blend room?? looks like you could have just blended into the front door


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

was just using that as an example pic. the car ended up getting a full body kit and there was some factory blemishes in the base down that side. less messing around with color differences when you take the color all the way... plus it was a tri coat, light blue ground and top pearl metallic. and please no comments about how ugly the body kit is, i just painted it lol. i thought it looked fucked too but i didnt want to hurt the guys feelings...


----------

